# Another bent tank



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 9, 2017)

Got this Packard badged bent tank on here a while back, it's been in my room for about a month. CWC dating always kicks my butt. Thought maybe 40' or '41, but Morrow hub appears to be 39', assuming wheel are original. Dating help is appreciated. Did get the new Roadmaster book, but abunch of models look similar to me. Do need a guard, my buddy @bikeyard is also looking for the same guard I believe. He asked first, so I'd give him first dibs on one. Got some nice pedals already from @onecatahula.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 9, 2017)

A `39 , I`m almost sure... Don`t know about serial though . Nice Bike----------------Cowboy
Okay, according to former Posts, "G" Prefix  is 1940, "H' is `41, so your "F" is 1939....


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 9, 2017)

A real beaut. Make it shine.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Hub dates to 4th qtr '39 and that rack is not shown in '40 catalog on that model. Based on that I would say this is one of the very last '39 models. V/r Shawn


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 9, 2017)

I could get 'em in the ballpark, but that's about it. Appreciate all the help.


----------

